# Cutout from a tree



## disc999golfer999 (Jun 9, 2013)

I would use a chain saw to cut an opening to the brood chamber. 
First use a bee vac to vaccum the bees onto a brood box.
Second add their own comb into a 3rd box and after pour all the bees onto it.
You can always cut the tree down later. 
The other method I have seen is where using a chain saw all the tree is cut down and the entrance sealed so you can load the log onto a pick-up truck. If it is a large chamber it may take about 4 people to lift it in.
Here is a few video links to give some ideas.


----------



## Hines farms (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah this is kind of what I was planning on doing. I am hoping that it work out like his. I am not sure if my bee vac is working correctly right now so I am going to be buying a new hose (clear).


----------



## Silverbackotter (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice removal disc...

Did you recommend them to take down that tree? Might consider it.


----------



## Hines farms (Apr 25, 2013)

Well I did the cut out yesterday. It took about 4 hours start to finish, but I got 10lbs of bees (I weighted them)

Now the problem that I am having is that the bees are not going in the box. They are piled up on the side of the box and other hives. I put in as much brood that I could get out from the tree, not sure if I got the queen or not, we shall see..


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Good luck partner.:thumbsup:


----------



## disc999golfer999 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hines farms said:


> Well I did the cut out yesterday. It took about 4 hours start to finish, but I got 10lbs of bees (I weighted them)


Is that bees plus brood? 10 pounds of bees is ~5400 bees per pound so you got 54,000 bees?



Hines farms said:


> Now the problem that I am having is that the bees are not going in the box. They are piled up on the side of the box and other hives. I put in as much brood that I could get out from the tree, not sure if I got the queen or not, we shall see..


I would sequester them into that box if you can. After 72 hours they will just stay there.
Do you have a photo of them in the box? How did you configure the comb in the box? What do they do an night? Do they go inside and clump together?

If they are queenless they may start to make emergency queen cells.


----------

